# Women operating the slide on a semiauto pistol



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgive me if this has already been discussed, but.....

My wife is about to get her concealed carry, so we are starting to look at guns. She handled my cousin's Ruger LCP and liked the size, but wasn't able to rack the slide. Is the LCP slide "tighter" than other 380s?

FYI, she is only 49 years old, in excellent health (runs 20 miles a week), so I don't think that it's a matter of strength.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Ive known some women that couldn't load one as well. If its a concealed carry rack one for her and leave it hot. If the shtf you dont want to try to rack one anyway.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Yall need to try out guns. I know that my P238 was tight/stiff when it was new.

Sounds like she might need to consider a revolver. A person should never be carrying a firearm that they can't handle safely.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Grab slide with left. Hold gun in right. Use right hand to push gun forward while keeping left stationary. Only way I could explain to my wife how to do it. 

It not a matter of strength. They tend to pull the slide off axis, and it never racks. Plus, they have the slide in a death grip, which does not help.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Take her to the gun shop and let her play with a few. Can always run a lighter spring and loads. She will need to able to work the slide incase of a malfunction and be able to clear the pistol and get back in the game.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

My wife has arthritus in her right thumb and wrist. She had a hard time racking a slide on most guns until she learned how. She qualified for her chl and shoots a P238 with no problems. As was said, it's a push while holding the slide steady. I think most try to push the slide and the frame toward each other. Or you could get her the new Remington R-51?. Supposed to be really easy to rack.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Same problem with my wife, perhaps due to her strength, too; we tried a number of different guns and it was outright scary (not an exaggeration here) so we gave up. She has a SP101 now. 

(BTW, for the 9mm that we tried, S&W MP compact worked best for her, but not consistent enough.)


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

The Remington R51 is suppose to be really easy to rack.

http://therock.remington.com/firearm_ModelR51.php#.UyeE8c6oU3N


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

A few things to think about when trying to "operate" an auto. I suggest a lil revolver where all you have to do is point and shoot.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ernest said:


> Grab slide with left. Hold gun in right. Use right hand to push gun forward while keeping left stationary. Only way I could explain to my wife how to do it.
> 
> It not a matter of strength. They tend to pull the slide off axis, and it never racks. Plus, they have the slide in a death grip, which does not help.


^^this. The problem isn't strength it is technique. Hold with left hand, push with right. Practice on empty mag/chamber. Once she accomplishes it once, she will understand.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Daughter had same problem with Ruger P-95 ...Nothing we tried could solve it..Sold gun and bought her a S&W .38 revolver......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Smaller the gun, shorter the barrel, the stiffer the recoil spring and harder it is to grip the narrow slide. A full size auto like a CZ, Beretta, or Ruger SR9 is a lot easier to rack. But, as posted above, try that technique.....hold the slide stationary with one hand and push the gun with the other hand towards the hand holding the slide.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Yall need to try out guns. I know that my P238 was tight/stiff when it was new.
> 
> Sounds like she might need to consider a revolver.* A person should never be carrying a firearm that they can't handle safely*.


this

why carry/shoot something that you can't control ?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Beretta used to (early to mid 90's) make a real sweet medium sized .380 with a tip up barrel. I forget the model number, but it was a huge seller with women. Don't know if they also made it in a 9mm. Might be something to check out.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Beretta used to (early to mid 90's) make a real sweet medium sized .380 with a tip up barrel. I forget the model number, but it was a huge seller with women. Don't know if they also made it in a 9mm. Might be something to check out.


3032 Tomcat


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

You made me look it up. Model 86 "Cheetah." Double stack .380. Looks to be discontinued recently.


----------



## Chris.d514 (Aug 14, 2012)

My wife has had the same issue with some pistols but when we went to the NRA convention in town last year she found she could easily work the S&W M&P 9mm and the Springfield XDS 9mm. I would say try taking her to the next gun show and have her test drive as many different brands and models as you can find. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ernest said:


> You made me look it up. Model 86 "Cheetah." Double stack .380. Looks to be discontinued recently.


The exercise is good for you. You did say midsize though, my mistake.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

There is a right way and then there is a RIGHT way to rack the slide on an auto. I've seen strong, grown men struggle to do it, and little bitty women rack it like nobody's biz.
Have your woman watch this video




 Before long, she'll be taking you to school


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Mine simply cannot rack a slide. Tried many times. She just cannot. But she is very good with her revolver(s)...so that is what she carries...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> There is a right way and then there is a RIGHT way to rack the slide on an auto. I've seen strong, grown men struggle to do it, and little bitty women rack it like nobody's biz.
> Have your woman watch this video
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure the lady in the youtube can do it, but her gun's a 1911-style and its hammer is cocked so it is much easier to rack than when the hammer is down. A better demo would be with hammer down where the slide must also push/cock the hammer, ie, chambering the first round.


----------



## FishingMama (Jan 4, 2013)

Didn't think I could rack the slide either but the more we practiced at the range the easier it got. I shoot a Glock 19 and a S&W Compact, no problem with either, but it takes practice. Keep going to the range and try different ones......


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

My daughter was testing a Sig P238 in 380 and it racked very nice smooth and low spring pressure.

Just a thought, also when your not scared of the gun you will handle it firmly and without thinking about it.

John


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> I am sure the lady in the youtube can do it, but her gun's a 1911-style and its hammer is cocked so it is much easier to rack than when the hammer is down. A better demo would be with hammer down where the slide must also push/cock the hammer, ie, chambering the first round.


 Okay we can play this game all day long
















But hey. I've got my wife running an auto, and she's not a shooter. She does fine with her brand new S&W Shield.
Neighbor? Taught her. ****, my wife's friend who had hand surgery can rack a pistol slide.
The guy I work out at the gym with? Struggled to operate a slide. Till I showed him right. 
If any of you want me to teach your woman how to rack a pistol slide, send me a PM. No, seriously.

Palm down. Push and pull.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

MrsG had trouble with my LCP also. She has no trouble with her XDs 9mm. I shot a Glock 42 the other day and it seemed quite a bit easier to rack than the LCP.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> There is a right way and then there is a RIGHT way to rack the slide on an auto. I've seen strong, grown men struggle to do it, and little bitty women rack it like nobody's biz.
> Have your woman watch this video
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. She watched it last night and is now racking the Ruger LCP like a pro.

I went and looked at a Walther PK238 yesterday and we will be trying it out this weekend. We haven't bought it yet (using a range gun), but wanted to get some feedback on this pistol. Anybody have any experience with this gun?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Thanks for the video. She watched it last night and is now racking the Ruger LCP like a pro.
> 
> I went and looked at a Walther PK238 yesterday and we will be trying it out this weekend. We haven't bought it yet (using a range gun), but wanted to get some feedback on this pistol. Anybody have any experience with this gun?


Excellent!

:cheers:


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Ernest said:


> Grab slide with left. Hold gun in right. Use right hand to push gun forward while keeping left stationary. Only way I could explain to my wife how to do it.
> 
> It not a matter of strength. They tend to pull the slide off axis, and it never racks. Plus, they have the slide in a death grip, which does not help.


Great explanation right here. That's how I taught my wife to operate my 1911s.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You can teach them how to rack a slide. I just worry about all the hassle that she may have to deal with in a split very stressful second. I worry about a jam, safety, then what ? If you dont shoot a bunch and become totally at ease with an auto you are asking for some kind of trouble. Saying this I am a auto man and have been one for years but for a woman who doesent shoot much again, I would go with the point and shot revolver. Jus sayin.


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

Most "semi's" are real stiff when you get them. Around 200-300 "expensive" rounds later they free up pretty good. Most women are pretty happy with a wheel gun. Just the knowledge of having some protection is enough. Just make sure they qualify with a "semi" so they can carry either.


----------



## FishingMama (Jan 4, 2013)

rock fish king said:


> Most "semi's" are real stiff when you get them. Around 200-300 "expensive" rounds later they free up pretty good. Most women are pretty happy with a wheel gun. Just the knowledge of having some protection is enough. Just make sure they qualify with a "semi" so they can carry either.


Seriously? "Most women are pretty happy with a wheel gun" "...knowledge of having some protection is enough"
HARDLY! The 'knowledge' of the protection isn't nearly as important as the training and KNOWLEDGE of how to use it! My Glock didn't need "expensive" rounds to free it up - the slide was easy to rack because I had training.....don't minimize.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

We were in College Station yesterday to watch the Aggies beat Florida in baseball. Afterwards, we went to Champion Firearms and the wife shot some of their range pistols. She shot the S&W Shield, Glock 19, S&W M&Pc, and Sig 938 (all in 9mm). She like the Shield best followed by the Glock. She didn't have any problem racking any of them. She shot well (4 out 5 in the black with the Shield).

Next time, I would like her to try some 380s. They were out of 380 range ammo this 
time.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FishingMama said:


> Seriously? "Most women are pretty happy with a wheel gun" "...knowledge of having some protection is enough"
> HARDLY! The 'knowledge' of the protection isn't nearly as important as the training and KNOWLEDGE of how to use it! My Glock didn't need "expensive" rounds to free it up - the slide was easy to rack because I had training.....don't minimize.


Seriously little lady just go chill with a revolver and let the men talk guns!


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Not to be a smart a**, but we used to teach our agents and other LEO how to rack the slide with ONE hand.


----------



## edozz05 (Feb 6, 2014)

Most recoil springs are well under 20 lbs. it's not a strength issue. It will help to show and explain the mechanics of the gun. If she takes little interest in shooting I recommend a light 38 revolver with a hammer shroud. It will fire till empty even from inside her purse.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I orginally purchased Kimber 1911 and a khar cw9. Not really thinking about carrying just that I wanted a 1911 and the khar seemed to fit my wifes hand. She had a lot of trouble racking it. After about 6 months we decided to get our carry license. She attended one on one firearms training and got through it but her hands looked like she had been digging postholes all day. We were supposed to take the class the next day. Her hands were too sore to rack the slide on the khar during the test but she was able to shoot the 1911 just fine. We looked at a lot of guns since then. She really liked the polymer Walther 380 but we ended up with a Glock 19. I think the blockiness of the slide really helps her get a hold of it. The 19 is a lot less stiff than the only slightly smaller khar. FYI, we also looked at a couple revolvers but she lacked finger strength to shoot the thing in double action. She would strain so much to pull the trigger that she no hope of maintaining site alignment.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

edozz05 said:


> Most recoil springs are well under 20 lbs. it's not a strength issue. It will help to show and explain the mechanics of the gun. If she takes little interest in shooting I recommend a light 38 revolver with a hammer shroud. It will fire till empty even from inside her purse.


Yeah because every woman should have a gun loose tumbling inside their purse. Nothing like going to reach for it and having it upside down and backwards when you need it the most. :headknock
If a woman insists on purse carry, there are some very fashionable purses out there designed specifically for it.
http://www.guntotenmamas.com/products.html



> Not to be a smart a**, but we used to teach our agents and other LEO how to rack the slide with ONE hand.


 Yep it can be done. No reason a woman can't rack most gun slides.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

A little followup.....

We purchased a new Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm yesterday. Of all the range guns she fired, this one was her favorite. Last night, she learned how to field strip it (this was her request, which kind of surprised me-she's pretty much a girly girl)

We'll put some ammo through it this weekend.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

A little more followup: She shot 100 rounds of the cheap ($20 per 100) Russian ammo through it on Sunday. Not one single failure. She shot at 3, 7 and 15 yards (the distance for the Texas CHL) and shot great-4-5 shots not on the paper, most in a 8" grouping. Reminder: with the exception on the range pistols we rented on 2 different outings, this is the first time that she has shot. She loaded it, racked the slide...everything-all by herself. I was merely there to make sure that it was done safely. She is proud of herself, and I am too.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude that's awesome!!


----------

